# Fuel Cutoff in an S13!!



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I have an 89 240 that runs beautifully, however, if I get on it and get it too high in the RPM's then it cuts off fuel and bogs down. It's not the fuel pump, I changed it. What could this be, and how do I fix it?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

How high in the RPM's are you talking here?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude as far as I know the cut off is built into the ECU. On my old HB my cut off was at 4650rpm in 4th [email protected] 120mph. Under normal driving the rev limiter wouldnt let me get over 5000rpm with the clutch engaged in any gear.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Dude as far as I know the cut off is built into the ECU. On my old HB my cut off was at 4650rpm in 4th [email protected] 120mph. Under normal driving the rev limiter wouldnt let me get over 5000rpm with the clutch engaged in any gear.


The fuel cut off is much higher than that... the reason you were cut off at 4650rpm in 4th [email protected] 120mph was the speed governer... I think the stock cut off is exactly at redline maybe a hair more


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds like the ECU is panicking. You may need to size up the AFM to a z33 model and remap the ecu to get around this - assuming there is enough fuel to allow this.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I think it might be my distributor, because sometimes it will not even idle because it limits the revs below the idle, then when it does run it varies in where it cuts out, sometimes it will be as high as 3500 or as low as 2000 I have only got it to work to the point I could even rev it above 4000 once since I got the car 2 weeks ago. I will check the ECU, what do you suggest I do with it, should I replace it or what? And if you agree that it is the distributor, where can I get one for under $150 preferably. I checked Pep Boys, Auto Zone, O'Reilly, etc. and the cheapest I've found is $325. And I have searched for a salvage 240 and haven't found one within 250 miles. Anybody got one lying around?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry for some reason I assumed SR20 - stupid me! Try replacing sensors before the ECU


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

No prob. I was given another idea that makes sense, and that is that the fuel injectors are bad. It makes sense somewhat in that the car only has problems after it has just been run and shut off and then turned back on. When the engine is allowed to cool completely it has little or no problem, but if I drive it somewhere and then 10 minutes later get in and try to start it up it has trouble.


----------

